# Game 2: San Antonio Spurs @ Portland Trail Blazers [10-31-2008]



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*October 31st, 2008
9:30PM CT*

*TV: MY35 HD, ESPN
Radio: 1200,1350*














*AT*


















*San Antonio Spurs*






































*Parker-Bonner-Bowen-Duncan-Thomas

Injury Report:
Ginobili, Oberto*





*Portland Trail Blazers*






































*Blake-Roy-Outlaw-Aldridge-Przybilla*

*Injury Report:
LaFrentz, Oden, Webster*​


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Yahoo! Has Bonner starting over Finley. I guess Pop really liked what he saw from him during the beginning of the Phoenix game. Hopefully he doesn't go cold like he did later on in that game though. Dunno why Mason isn't starting though. Without Manu, he's probably our third best player.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Parker, Duncan and Finley have 40 of our 45 points at half! And ya know where the other 5 points came from? Farmer! No one else has scored! My God, do we need Manu back!

On another note, even though the Blazers are outplaying us, the officiating is incredibly lopsided towards the Blazers. Some absolutely horrendous calls against the Spurs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Back-to-back threes and a beautiful no look bass by Parker to Duncan gives the Spurs an 8-0 run and the Spurs are within 4!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Udoka for another 3! Spurs within 2!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Finley for 3! Spurs within 1!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Aldridge gets a 3 then Mason answers right back with another!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wide open drive by Parker to tie the game at 93-93 with 3:11 left! Why couldn't the Spurs play this well in the first three quarters?!?!

Spurs are shooting 60% from the 3-pt line and 57% overall! That's what I like to see!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Terrible, terrible call! Wtf was that, ref?!?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Parker drives for the lead!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Aldridge with a clutch shot for Portland. Spurs down 3 with 34 seconds left. Come on, Spurs!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Parker immediately gets the FT line. Stops the clock and brings the game within 1!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Finley's shot rolls off the rim at the buzzer and the Spurs lose 100-99 in another heart breaker...

I swear, if Mason takes that layup instead of passing it off to Finley, we'd have won.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

If we can find a silver lining from these two heart breakers, it's that Finley can still play and that Mason is going to be a very welcomed addition to our team. Once we get Oberto and Manu back, I like this team's chances.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I was at the game. Incredible one to be at. But idk what you are talking about the officiating. Duncan could not even be breathed on the first quarter, it was just horrible.

Great game though, and once Manu is back you guys will be right back at it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> I was at the game. Incredible one to be at. But idk what you are talking about the officiating. Duncan could not even be breathed on the first quarter, it was just horrible.
> 
> Great game though, and once Manu is back you guys will be right back at it.


You were at the game. You got caught up with all the other fans that were booing literally every time a call went against them, which hardly happened in the second half. The officiating was incredibly lopsided, but the Blazers deserved this win either way. They completely owned the Spurs on the boards and in the TO department.


----------



## daddy primetime42 (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah good game, man was i pissed when mason passed that ball off we definitely would of won. Pop is going to yell at him for that one.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It wasn't a bad idea though. He passed it off to a guy who had a wide open gimme.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ughh i miss another game, but they lost so it's not that bad. i hate missing nationally televised games. nba league pass is free right now but i wont be able to see any of it before it ends! 


anyways, spurs are 0-2... and both were really close games. spurs need to pull out those wins 'cuz every game counts considering how close the seeding will be comes play-off time.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Man I wasn't able to watch the game but I saw sportscenter the next morning and it killed me. Hopefully we stay strong.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

he should have taken that layup, but i think i remember pryzbilla (i probably butchered the spelling) being between him and the basket. he might have missed that layup anyways.


----------

